# GM dealer says yearly inspection required. Cost 70



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello. Just left the dealer with my gf equinox and the service writer told us GM warranty requires u to gets yearly inspection at a cost of $70. He said it affects warranty if u prolong a possible issue by not having it discovered. 

Seems like a scam. We were there for the free oil change and they’d claim the inspection is 55 if you have it done with the oil change. 

Anyone else told this?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Boostpatrol said:


> Hello. Just left the dealer with my gf equinox and the service writer told us GM warranty requires u to gets yearly inspection at a cost of $70. He said it affects warranty if u prolong a possible issue by not having it discovered.
> 
> Seems like a scam. We were there for the free oil change and they’d claim the inspection is 55 if you have it done with the oil change.
> 
> Anyone else told this?


Your first thought (SCAM) is the correct thought and it should serve as a guide regarding how this dealer operates.

Quite simply, if it is not stated in your owners manual (and this is not) it is a dealer created service.
This also applies to the dealer invented maintenance schedule often seen on the wall in the write up area as well as any mailings regarding service from a dealer.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like its time to find yourself a different dealer.

The included free maintenance is free - not just part of it - all of it. You do not need an inspection, at a cost to you, to maintain your warranty validity.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SCAM ALERT

Follow the service schedule in the owners manual (I recommend using the severe service schedule) and find another Chevy dealership. You now know how this particular dealership operates.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Service Writer = salesman. 
Anything he says is just 'sales talk', and in some cases, anything goes as long as it gets you to sign a work order.

Might be fun to look at a new car on the sales floor for a while, then take a pass on it because you don't want to pay for the "required inspections" just to have a factory warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Depending on where you live, a annual safety inspection may be required by local law, but that has zero effect on GM's warranty.

Find yourself another dealer.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had to get my Brand New Cruze Inspected by my State with 41 miles on it because California does not accept out of state Cars without a thorough VIN inspection and a Smog Certificate for the low price of $79. 

I did get my FREE 49 Point Inspection yesterday with my Oil change. What the writer told you is kind of funny because under the Factory warranty a Dealer is not allowed to search for covered repairs and inform you unless you have complained about the issue or it is an immediate safety concern


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I had to get my Brand New Cruze Inspected by my State with 41 miles on it because California does not accept out of state Cars without a thorough VIN inspection and a Smog Certificate for the low price of $79.


In 1993 a friend broke down in Virginia and traded his car in on a new Corolla to finish his vacation. 
And yes, that brand new car had to be inspected before he could get a temporary registration for it until he got home. What a racket.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

In some states, brand-new cars get a "free pass" on state inspections for two year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> In some states, brand-new cars get a "free pass" on state inspections for two year.


Colorado requires all cars being registered for the first time by a new owner have a VIN verification. When you buy a car from a dealership part of the paperwork the dealership sends in is this verification.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

In NC, the car has to be 2 or 3 years old to require a safety and emissions inspection. But the dealer is scamming you. Not only would I find a different dealer, I would contact customer care


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

neile300c said:


> In NC, the car has to be 2 or 3 years old to require a safety and emissions inspection. But the dealer is scamming you. Not only would I find a different dealer, I would contact customer care


To be fair, it's hard to tell from here whether the service department is scamming or just that one employee, possibly (but not for long) without the service manager's knowledge. 

If it's just the writer, and he makes a habit of it, somebody's going to complain, and management is either going to tell him to stop and keep a sharp eye on him going forward, or they'll congratulate him on his originality and tell the other writers to follow his lead.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ask him to write it down

he wont

then take it higher.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Boostpatrol said:


> Hello. Just left the dealer with my gf equinox and the service writer told us GM warranty requires u to gets yearly inspection at a cost of $70. He said it affects warranty if u prolong a possible issue by not having it discovered.
> 
> Seems like a scam. We were there for the free oil change and they’d claim the inspection is 55 if you have it done with the oil change.
> 
> Anyone else told this?


Which dealership?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> In some states, brand-new cars get a "free pass" on state inspections for two year.


In my "Zone" I only had to get that initial Smog check and NEVER have to do it again! Another benefit in living at the end of California!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

VA/MD was unique as dealerships, gas stations and indy shops can perform the state emissions/safety inspections where here in Ohio the state does the state inspections for the counties forced to do so FOR FREE. We have like 3 years new and then it's every other year based on odd or even model year. 

Funny thing is Honda does charge for the normal inspections GM does every time you bring the car in. 1A is oil change and 1B is $140 worth of checking brakes, filters and leaks. I take it the dealership in question has a 30K, 60K, 90K, and 100K+ service interval as well pretty much appling 1968 rules to 2018 cars like 30K spark plugs, V99 fuel system, 40% oil life monitor oil change, coolant flush and brake bleed.


----------

